# Ladies' Night



## AbeeNormal (Jan 25, 2012)

My husband and I went to Home Depot again for the umpteenth time. We're 18 months in to a whole-house remodel project (a long story about land ownership and debt free living that I'll tell some other time). What caught my eye was a huge purple sign by the entrance advertising "Ladies' Night." Apparently ladies are invited to give up an evening, go to Home Depot, and learn how to hang a picture.

I remarked to my husband: unless they want me to frame the wall, sheetrock it, apply a faux finish, then find a stud and hang the picture I'm out. We purchased our plumbing supplies and a new drop cloth then spent the rest of the afternoon grouting our newly installed tile on the walls of the kids' bathroom.

It made me think as preppers, do we naturally do more things ourselves because we don't want to be reliant on other people? And if so, as a home-schooler am I teaching these life skills to our children? I think the answer to both of these questions is absolutely YES; however, I could definitely do a better job involving the kids in these projects.

When I got home I had to check our youngest son's math corrections and found that he consistently missed the problems having to do with reading measurements. This realization and his view that only "construction guys" need to be able to read a tape measure led to a discussion about reading and calculating measurements in everyday life. I think he now understands the importance of this skill since neither I, his father, 
grandfather, grandmother, uncle nor anyone else I could site as an example are "construction guys." For crying out loud, I carry a tape measure in my purse (along with my gun, knife, flashlight, bubble level, and lipstick).

I know, I know I shouldn't carry my gun in my purse. But since we haven't moved into our house yet, my sewing machine is packed away and I haven't been able to add a thumb break to my favorite holster. A few years ago while climbing around under a table to retrieve something (I don't even remember now what it was), my gun fell out of its holster onto the floor. No one saw it and I quickly re-holstered, but how embarrassing and operationally insecure!!! Yes I just stated "a few years ago," the inaccessibility of my sewing machine is just an excuse but I digress.

Needless to say our youngest son will be getting some intensive hands-on practice reading a tape measure. I'll also be looking for more ways to involve the kids in our projects. After all, they're way more likely to use construction and gardening skills later in life than to need to factor a quadrinomial. One thing is for sure, before they reach adulthood, they'll certainly know how to hang a picture.

For more about our journey to self-reliance, visit: http://thegoodstorehouse.blogspot.com/


----------

